# Probleme avec Microsoft Outlook 2011 ou Mail



## regisbor33 (15 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Je travaille actuellement dans une entreprise et je n'arrive absolument pas a faire fonctionner Microsoft Outlook 2011 ou Mail sous serveur exchange, malgré de bien renseigner l'adresse de mon serveur, mon ID et mot de passe de mon adresse messagerie.

Pour information, Microsoft Entourage 2008 fonctionne parfaitement sous serveur exchange...

Pouvez-vous m'aider.

Merci pour tout.

Régis

Mac Pro: 2.66 GHz Quad-Core Intel Xeon
Snow Leopard 10.6.6


----------



## Aliboron (15 Février 2011)

De quelle version de serveur Exchange est-il question (ça a son importance) ?

Comment t-y pends-tu pour le paramétrage (par exemple en te référant à ce qui en est dit sur la FAQ MVP Office) ?


----------



## coptere (15 Février 2011)

Outlook 2011 est compatible avec les serveurs Exchange >2008 uniquement 
S'il s'agit d'un serveur Exchange 2007, il faut utiliser Entourage 2008


----------



## Antoine B (15 Février 2011)

Petite question/suggestion.
Puisque tu es en entreprise, ne faut-il pas du coup établir une connexion VPN pour avoir accès aux services réseau de ladite entreprise (mails, intranet, serveurs, etc...).
Même en configurant correctement les paramètres Exchange, il faut, selon l'entreprise, établir une telle connexion pour avoir accès à ses mails (c'est le cas pour moi).


----------



## Aliboron (15 Février 2011)

coptere a dit:


> Outlook 2011 est compatible avec les serveurs Exchange 2008 uniquement


Outlook 2011 se connecte à des serveurs Exchange 2007 SP1 et Exchange 2010 mais pas à des serveurs Exchange 2003 (et c'est bien pour ça que la version d'Exchange a son importance, on est d'accord...)


----------



## coptere (15 Février 2011)

2007 SP1 ! 
Merci de cette précision, je n'avais pas ça dans le viseur 
Mais alors ça voudrait dire que le serveur Exchange sur lequel je me casse les dents depuis 2 semaines est en version SP2 ? Ce serait alors un regression entre la version SP1 et la SP2 ???
Vous avez un tuto sur le paramétrage d'un serveur Exchange sous Outlook 2011 ?

En complément : http://www.officeformachelp.com/outlook/exchange/


----------



## Aliboron (15 Février 2011)

coptere a dit:


> .../... ça voudrait dire que le serveur Exchange sur lequel je me casse les dents depuis 2 semaines est en version SP2 ? Ce serait alors un regression entre la version SP1 et la SP2 ???http://www.officeformachelp.com/outlook/exchange/


Bien sûr que non ! Mais il est sûr que les paramétrages (côté serveur, surtout) ne sont pas toujours simples.

Concernant Outlook 2011, c'est avec le protocole Exchange Web Services que ça se passe (changement déjà initié avec Entourage 2008 AWS, bien sûr, mais changement conséquent par rapport aux versions précédentes). Sur la FAQ MVP que tu cites, jette un oeil sur la page Setup Script, ça peut aider. Sur la page d'assistance de Mactopia, tu as aussi (sur la droite) différents guides, dont le guide de l'administrateur (en PDF)


----------



## coptere (15 Février 2011)

Je jette un coup d'oeil de suite sur tes liens 
Dans le genre tuto tout con y'a ça (mais chez moi ça ne suffit pas !) : http://www.usherbrooke.ca/medecine/...ents/STIC/Outlook_2011_pour_Exchange_2010.pdf


----------



## regisbor33 (16 Février 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Merci pour vos réponses, après renseignement notre  exchange serveur est 2003, donc incompatible avec Outlook 2010....

Mais avec le logiciel Mail de dernière génération peut-on le configurer avec ? sachant qu'il a une possibilité avec le "type de compte" Exchange IMAP ?

Régis


Mac Pro: 2.66 GHz Quad-Core Intel Xeon
Snow Leopard: 10.6.6
Mail: 4.4


----------

